# Air Force MC-12W mission transitions to Army



## AWP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm glad to see the airframes still in country and still doing the deed. I don't believe people, even in uniform, are aware of the -12's (regardless of the branch) contributions.

http://www.afcent.af.mil/Units/455t...force-mc-12w-mission-transitions-to-army.aspx




> *BAGRAM AIRFIELD, Afghanistan -- * The U.S. Air Force inactivated the 4th Expeditionary Reconnaissance Squadron, and the U.S. Army stood up Joint Task Force Thor here, Oct. 1, 2014.
> 
> Although the 4 ERS has encased its banner, Airmen will still remain with the unit. There will be a mix of Airmen and Soldiers working together in Joint Task Force Thor.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm glad to see the airframes still in country and still doing the deed. I don't believe people, even in uniform, are aware of the -12's (regardless of the branch) contributions.
> 
> http://www.afcent.af.mil/Units/455t...force-mc-12w-mission-transitions-to-army.aspx


Wonder if the stand down is part of the transfer to AFSOC/ANG?


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Wonder if the stand down is part of the transfer to AFSOC/ANG?


 
It wouldn't surprise me and the timing is good.


----------



## Brill (Oct 16, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm glad to see the airframes still in country and still doing the deed. I don't believe people, even in uniform, are aware of the -12's (regardless of the branch) contributions.
> 
> http://www.afcent.af.mil/Units/455t...force-mc-12w-mission-transitions-to-army.aspx



I got more tangible results when talking to the backseaters of the Liberty than anyone at SOTF.  Montrond even intervened to the point the Lib drivers emailed but after I explained how we were coordinating DIRECTLY vice going through an extra step, we had no problems.

SOT-A and JTAC are a deadly combo.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 17, 2014)

I've been wondering what the new TF was going to be named.  We were under the impression it wasn't going to change until they went back CONUS.  The Army still needs to get their shit straight when it comes to this program though.  It has so much potential, but leaving it as a Reserve Component tool is a mistake IMO.  It should be moved under the 160th.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 17, 2014)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> I've been wondering what the new TF was going to be named.  We were under the impression it wasn't going to change until they went back CONUS.  The Army still needs to get their shit straight when it comes to this program though.  It has so much potential, but leaving it as a Reserve Component tool is a mistake IMO.  It should be moved under the 160th.


The MC-12?


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, Sir.

Although I was told the Army flew C-12's and the Air Force flew MC-12's.  I am not really sure there is actually a difference (nomenclature wise, as the air frames are different).  It will be nice for the Army to have the newer BE350's and get rid of the 300's, but that only addresses a few of the issues.

With all of it's issues, it is still a pretty badass program.  I just think the AF did it better than the Army and the Army has had its opportunities to make things better on their end.


----------



## AWP (Oct 17, 2014)

One would think they should be called RC-12's though that already exists for the Guardrail. They all qualify for the "M" designator, but I thought that was for modified a/c which didn't exactly fit in other categories (hence SOF airframes using them almost exclusively).

Regardless, this is one program which shouldn't die. We have a bad habit of cutting resources after a war and if we were to do that (or neglect this mission) then we'll have lost a invaluable tool.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 17, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> One would think they should be called RC-12's though that already exists for the Guardrail. They all qualify for the "M" designator, but I thought that was for modified a/c which didn't exactly fit in other categories (hence SOF airframes using them almost exclusively).
> 
> Regardless, this is one program which shouldn't die. We have a bad habit of cutting resources after a war and if we were to do that (or neglect this mission) then we'll have lost a invaluable tool.


They will survive PC-12/U-28's are going away(?) with those units getting MC-12's.  OKANG is switching from F-16's to the MC-12.


----------

